# Grubhub scheduling



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

They're releasing half-hour and hour-and-a-half blocks on the weekends now. Something's up.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ooppps, posted in the wrong place!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

They're releasing ½ hour and 1½ hour blocks on weekends. Something's up.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just gap fillers


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> They're releasing half-hour and hour-and-a-half blocks on the weekends now. Something's up.


If by "releasing" you mean they're being more liberal about their scheduling it probably means that fewer drivers are bothering to schedule blocks. If that's the case you can thank all the garbage offers they're sending these days.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I basically never schedule one. All the good ones are taken before I'd even have a chance


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> If by "releasing" you mean they're being more liberal about their scheduling it probably means that fewer drivers are bothering to schedule blocks. If that's the case you can thank all the garbage offers they're sending these days.


They seem to have more structure than others. One gets penalized for all sorts of things. So unless every offer they send is a peach, they’ll lose people.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Ok GH schud. Blocks . Does nothing at all for you .
I set up zero blocks . I have been gh from 2018. I talk to other drivers also my wife sister have Gh in the past . We all get the same orders . They could have a block set up I do not . Were in the same car . I get the ping before they do .


----------

